# Favourite magic law



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

These sort of threads seem to go well.

Whats your favourite magic law and why?

Mine is fire because an ethereal vampire lord with forbidden law will get 5 strength 8 attacks hitting on 2+ with flaming sword of rhuin ass kickin!


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Definatly Skaven magic, Crule, cunning , destructive and really really funny when it goes wrong. what more would you want fro a lore of magic?:crazy:


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Law of beasts!!! one spell turns a damsel into a bear, one spell makes cavalry go fast and another makes enemies cavalry stop fast, plus there is 2 magic missiles. Truely a lore for all occasions.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Lore of High Magic. Well balanced, and you don't want most of the spells to go through. Second is the Lore of Tzeentch.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i like gut magic as when i forget the magic phase something i'm always doing its not that bad plus who can't like regenerating ogres


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

High magic for me because it is Well balanced, rearly good against other wizards with drain magic, increases your fire power by curse of arrow atraction, and I love flames of the phoniex, I can imagin a flaming bird flying acrossed the field hiting a units ace. Flames of the phoniex is ideal for masses rank units with low T I.E zombes


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

the flames of the phoenix is a great spell and there is a model called harbinger of fire my mate uses to represent it that is awesome


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It is sweet, one of the best


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

I really like the lore of metal. It makes my friend who plays Dwarfs very unhappy.:grin:


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

i like the big Waggh perfect combo CC support and elite unit killing


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

metal for me, when combined with teclis, caradryel and a unit of pheonix guard its unbeatable


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like the lore of Slaanesh. The ability to force your opponent to go where you want him is ace. As for the Colleges, well that would have to be either light or shadow. 
Light because it's really underused but highly effective IMO. As for shadow, well that goes back a couple of editions to Traitor of Tarn. The most amazing spell ever!!!!


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

im loveing the new vamp lore
20 ZOMBIES IN UR FACE!!!!! WUT NOW?


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Lore of Tzeentch. I love casting Waaaagh!! LOL


----------

